# Guy opinion. do you do this?



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

something i have done ever since i met my wife. Is i will kiss her on the forehead. No idea why. i think it is like i adore her or something.

since we have been married, i also tend to take her hand and kiss her wedding ring.

no idea why.

i do this in and out of the bedroom. when i do it in the bedroom it isnt like straight out sex though. when i get into that mood it is something much more intimate.

i really cant explain it. What do these gestures actually mean? i dont even think about it, just do it. Been doing them for years.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Exactly! Because you adore her

That is a loving gesture.
I lvoe when my Bf kisses my forhead. Its seldom, but makes me feel super special.

(im sorry i am not a man posting)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bribrius said:


> something i have done ever since i met my wife. Is i will kiss her on the forehead. No idea why. i think it is like i adore her or something.
> 
> since we have been married, i also tend to take her hand and kiss her wedding ring.
> 
> ...


Because you love her. Same reason why I do it with my wife.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a very intimate gesture to kiss someone on the forehead. My husband did it once while we were separated. It gave me hope.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Because you love her. Same reason why I do it with my wife.


Maybe its just a guy thing eh??. I never did that with any other woman but my wife. Only other kisses on the forehead i have given are too my children.
Kissing her wedding ring, well i never really thought much of that either just did it naturally.
I know it is a strange thread. But i hadnt given it much thought, until now. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I kiss my wife on her eyes sometimes when she awakes.
I kiss her on the forehead at night if she's going to bed before me.

Why?
I don't know,I never really thought of it.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My h does this.. it leaves me feeling very loved.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

It never happened often enough... But I loved it when he did. :sigh:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

I do it when we go to bed, as well as random times during the day (occasionally). But I also do it when I'm frustrated/disappointed at her and need some time to control those emotions... I guess similar to what TG said. For me it's almost like saying, " I'm upset, give me some space but I still love you."


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

occasionallybaffled said:


> I do it when we go to bed, as well as random times during the day (occasionally). But I also do it when I'm frustrated/disappointed at her and need some time to control those emotions... I guess similar to what TG said. For me it's almost like saying, " I'm upset, give me some space but I still love you."


so it also works as a reassuring thing for her benefit when she knows you are upset.
makes sense . i have done it then as well. kind of like "im pissed, but dont worry i still love you".

i do it at other times as well of course.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ It's usually the last thing I want to do at the moment, but it serves as a temporary buffer that we both appreciate.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember reading about this same topic a long time ago on here, and from what I remember a lot of the ladies were saying it was a big turnoff - interesting to see how the newer generation of TAM ladies take this.

My only advice based on what I read before, is use the forehead kiss sparingly and never during sexy time.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

Lon said:


> I remember reading about this same topic a long time ago on here, and from what I remember a lot of the ladies were saying it was a big turnoff - interesting to see how the newer generation of TAM ladies take this.
> 
> My only advice based on what I read before, is use the forehead kiss sparingly and never during sexy time.


i asked my wife once if she minded. She told me it was things like that i have done since i met her that made her feel "safe" with me. whatever that means. im not a woman. But apparently because i acted that way she felt "safe".

but she seems to like it.

i've kissed her on the forehead many times during sex.. kiss her on the forehead once a day anyway. kiss her in some other places too........


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Lon, that is interesting. Do you remember some of the responses and why it was taboo? Did they (women) see it as patronizing, perhaps?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

occasionallybaffled said:


> Lon, that is interesting. Do you remember some of the responses and why it was taboo? Did they (women) see it as patronizing, perhaps?


I believe that is what it was about, paternalistic, something their father would do. I think it was also on the sex-in-marriage forums and the context was during sex - IIRC the dislike of it was only during foreplay and sex. However I'd say if the OP's W says she likes it during sex, well then that's her thing.

I'll see if I can look up the thread(s)


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

Lon said:


> I believe that is what it was about, paternalistic, something their father would do. I think it was also on the sex-in-marriage forums and the context was during sex - IIRC the dislike of it was only during foreplay and sex. However I'd say if the OP's W says she likes it during sex, well then that's her thing.
> 
> I'll see if I can look up the thread(s)


He kissed my forehead during sex? - Yahoo! Answers
Makes sense. i am very protective of her. But i think she likes it. I just naturally do it. i really cant help it. But that isnt a regular thing in sex. Depends on my mood. i get lovey, i kiss her forehead. Cant help it. i just do it. lol


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090727100326AAHH5bz


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey I understand completely, its something I`ve done a lot too... I can`t even find the old threads, pretty sure it wasn`t all in my head I remember it being a pretty raunchy thread, something about H`s taking their W`s from behind in the kitchen or something. It may have only been one comment too, it was long time ago I think. Anyway if she likes definitely don`t stop.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

Lon said:


> Hey I understand completely, its something I`ve done a lot too... I can`t even find the old threads, pretty sure it wasn`t all in my head I remember it being a pretty raunchy thread, something about H`s taking their W`s from behind in the kitchen or something. It may have only been one comment too, it was long time ago I think. Anyway if she likes definitely don`t stop.


any thoughts on kissing her wedding ring? Because i tend to do that in and out of the bedroom as well. just kind of take her hand and kiss her wedding ring. You guys do this?
im so bored tonight im analyzing my own body motions. Things i never gave much thought too....:rofl:

im actually starting to weird myself out though. I should probably stop analyzing....:scratchhead:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know, I may have kissed her ring, but I'd rather kiss warm soft skin.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

Lon said:


> I don't know, I may have kissed her ring, but I'd rather kiss warm soft skin.


lol

okay. maybe im just a little "off".
it isn't like that is all i kiss. sometimes i work my way down from the forehead kiss........


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

As long as you kiss her passionately on the mouth sometimes, all is good.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Being kissed on the forehead is simply an adorable, sweet gesture that your SO can give you.
I would really appreciate it if my partner did the same to me!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, it's not a sexy-time kiss. lol.


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

bribrius said:


> i asked my wife once if she minded. She told me it was things like that i have done since i met her that made her feel "safe" with me. whatever that means. im not a woman. But apparently because i acted that way she felt "safe".
> 
> but she seems to like it.
> 
> i've kissed her on the forehead many times during sex.. kiss her on the forehead once a day anyway. kiss her in some other places too........


Sorry, I'm a female butting in 
The "safe" thing - to me means, she can let her guard down and be herself like she can with no other....woman like to feel like they can be open and not put up a guard. Security. 
:smthumbupI miss kissing and that secure feeling). Keep it up guys. Girls love that stuff.


----------

